
LightTable 0.8.0 – First open source team release - cldwalker
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/light-table-discussion/d8KRGqIGjZQ
======
desireco42
Awesome congrats. This is project with a lot of potential and it would be
shame to die, I am really grateful for your work and effort to continue.

